# Amplificador Technics SU-V660, no actua el relé



## muchopaco4782 (Mar 28, 2015)

Necesito alguien que me pueda echar una mano con este amplificador. se enciende pero no actúa el relé, he medido voltajes y componentes y están bien, solo en la linea de +- 53 voltios me mide 61 voltios, espero alguna sugerencia un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Tiene algún código de error ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/diagrama-modular-panasonic-mod-sa-ak640-15365/#post98324


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Mar 28, 2015)

No, no tiene pantalla


----------



## josco (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya me diste la salida hacia las bocinas? si no se activa el relay puede ser que este dañado el svi3205 es el amplicador de poder de ese aparato. no debe de haber DC checa antes del relay. 

aqui tienes el diagrama


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Mar 29, 2015)

He cambiado el SVI 3205 los voltajes en sus pin están correctos, donde varían los voltajes es en el transistor Q 501 que tiene en sus patillas 0,-60,0 y he cambiado todos los componentes implicados, aun que estaban bien. A si que ya no se que hacer


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2015)

Revisa el circuito de control del relay, ademas puedes probar por aparte el SVI, para descartarlo del todo.


----------



## josco (Mar 29, 2015)

Dices que cambiaste el svi, esta bueno el que pusiste? lo pregunto por que aca por estas tierras hace años que no veo uno de esos nuevo. el relay de estos amplis lo activa el mismo svi por eso lo pregunto. una prueba que he hecho en algunos  amplis cuando este no se activa es poner el positivo de la bocina directa a los pines del relay por donde pasa el audio. eso si asegurando antes que no haya DC en la salida para no dañarla. Si encuentras audio ahi entonces revisa el relay puede estar flameado y checa el transistor que lo activa.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2015)

josco dijo:


> Dices que cambiaste el svi, esta bueno el que pusiste? lo pregunto por que aca por estas tierras hace años que no veo uno de esos nuevo.



Si esta dañado y no lo consigues nuevo, toca comprarlo por ebay a riesgo propio.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Mar 30, 2015)

El SVI 3205 lo compre en una pagina china y ponía que era nuevo, los voltajes que tienen sus 18 pines son los que ponen en el diagrama, todo lo que interviene en el rele están comprobados y bien pero como decía antes el transistor Q 501 tiene 0-60y0 que no corresponde a lo que pone el diagrama, por eso me tiene este amplificador loco, por los altavoces no hay corriente ni CD.ni CA ¿y el probar el SVI aparte eso como se hace? un saludo


----------



## josco (Abr 2, 2015)

La verdad no se como probarlo aparte como dice ferchito. pero te pregunto, no haz hecho la prueba que te comente antes? poner la bocina directamente a la salida de audio antes de pasar por el relay. si hasta ahi hay audio, entonces el svi amplifica y funciona esa parte. si hasta ahi vamos bien entonces hay que enfocarse en  la proteccion. si no tienes audio hay que investigar si el svi funciona. saludos y espero servirte de ayuda.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2015)

josco dijo:


> el relay de estos amplis lo activa el mismo svi por eso lo pregunto



Probarlo aparte consiste nada mas que conectar el SVI en una placa aparte con los componentes mínimos para que trabaje y amplifique, otra cosa si el SVI es el encargado de activar el rele, también debes probar esa parte del integrado, no estoy muy seguro de como lo hace pero puede ser que ese enclavamiento del rele dependa de la señal de MUTE que le llega al amplificador, hace un pequeño retardo para evitar clicks y plops y ahí si engancha el rele para conectar los altavoces.

Si el SVI amplifica pero no engancha el rele, ya seria decisión tuya el cambiar el integrado amplificador por otro que este totalmente funcional o adaptarle un protector de altavoces al integrado que tienes ahora, por medio del mismo relé.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 5, 2015)

Perdona ferchito pero no se como hacer eso, estoy esperando para comprar el lunes varios componentes que me han fallado y probare lo que dice josco con los altavoces, un saludo


----------



## josco (Abr 5, 2015)

tienes razon ferchito, no lo pense. lo he hecho pero con stk en una tarjeta aparte.  haz las pruebas muchopaco y nos avisas como vas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2015)

Mira muchopaco4782, esto es lo que necesitas, no olvides googlear un poco para encontrar mas información interesante


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 7, 2015)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, como dije anteriormente creo que el problema esta entorno al relé concretamente el transistor Q501 del diagrama que tiene un voltaje muy alto 0 -60v.0. Seguiré probando


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2015)

muchopaco4782 dijo:


> Gracias por vuestra ayuda, como dije anteriormente creo que el problema esta entorno al relé concretamente el transistor Q501 del diagrama que tiene un voltaje muy alto 0 -60v.0. Seguiré probando



Otra forma para dar como sospechoso en mayor grado a Q501, es midiendo entre el pin 18 del SVI y la tierra del equipo los -13V que envia como señal para el exitador del rele, asi sabras si esa parte del integrado funciona, en lo posible al encenderlo, esperar los 4 segundos y ver que este el voltaje.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 8, 2015)

El pin 18 esperas unos segundos y da -14v.eso esta bien. En el esquema Q501 tiene que tener base-0,7v.emisor 0v.y colector-1,4v y tiene 0,0-61v.


----------



## josco (Abr 11, 2015)

muchopaco, no haz desmontado el transistor y el relay para probarlos afuera del circuito impreso? mide la impedancia del relay y ponle una fuente para ver si se activa. y checa el transistor con el multimetro para ver si no esta habierto. comentas que del pin 18 al esperar uno segundos aparece el -14v eso indica que esa parte del circuito de salida funciona. entonces tu problema esta fuera del svi. saludos.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 11, 2015)

Si josco tengo que hacer lo que dices para descartar el relay y el transistor


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 13, 2015)

He desmontado el relay y funciona bien el transistor también ya no se que hacer si se os ocurre algo decírmelo por favor


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2015)

pero te has asegurado que cuando el relay cierra conduzca bien? es decir cierre el contaccto?


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 14, 2015)

Si, claro que se pegan los contactos


----------



## josco (Abr 14, 2015)

la resistecia de 820 ohms que va en serie con el relay esta buena, no esta requemada? cuando el relay esta puesto en la tarjeta no haz medido si hay voltaje en sus 2 pines por donde se alimenta?


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 15, 2015)

Si esta bien, la cambie pero como vengo diciendo el transistor Q501 tiene que tener un voltaje b-0,7,c0. e-1,4 voltios  y tiene 0,-61,0 voltios al relay no le llega nada más que los -61 voltios. El transistor Q 501 lo cambie también y funciona bien,¿ la resistencia de 820 ohmios  tendría que oponer alguna resistencia al paso de la corriente no ?


----------



## josco (Abr 25, 2015)

hola mucho paco, sigue el problema? esos voltajes que comentas deben ser asi, pero eso es hasta que se activa el relay. y si la resistencia es para eso para limitar corriente.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola josco, si sigue el problema estoy haciendo pruebas a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2015)

muchopaco cambia el relay, es posible que los contactos que enganchan los altavoces estén abiertos o calcinados, ahora tambien seria bueno que dejaras una foto de esa zona del equipo a ver que mas se nos ocurre que hagas al respecto


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola Ferchito voy a ver si soy capaz de poner alguna foto



nada no soy capaz de insertar ninguna foto



Estas son las fotos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2015)

muchopaco4782 dijo:


> Hola Ferchito voy a ver si soy capaz de poner alguna foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El diodo que esta conectado en paralelo con la bobina del relay, no esta en corto?


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 28, 2015)

No,lo desoldé para comprobarlo y esta bien


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2015)

Segun los voltajes que indicaste para ese transistor, es muy posible que la falla este antes de todo el bloque que has trabajado, si tienes el diagrama del equipo deja una imagen de las partes involucradas


----------



## edu32 (Abr 29, 2015)

hace una cosa, coloca una resistencia de 100hom  desde la pata 7 del svi hacia la pata 18 del mismo, si se activa el rele es porque elsvi no esta funcionando. la activacion del rele depende de los -14v de salida de la pata 18 si ese voltaje no esta, se activa el overload muteando la salida

El svi ese que mostras en la foto tiene toda la pinta de trucho. los svi se dejaron de fabricar hace rato, los únicos en los que yo confiaba eran los de que se podia comprar en china "usados" pero funcionaban, pero ahora con esto de las importaciones en argentina no los puedo pasar mas. la unica solucion que estoy implementando ahora es colocarle dos placas de 100w de muy buena calidad, reformando también el circuito de proteccion.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 29, 2015)

El SVI no es trucho, lo que pasa es que es muy antiguo porque al inicio tenian toda la pinta de los STK convencionales, tal vez si esta dañado en la etapa del timer para el enganche del rele, los SVI mas recientes venian con ranuras en su empaque plastico para darle un aspecto mas "especializado" que los STK's


----------



## edu32 (Abr 29, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> El SVI no es trucho, lo que pasa es que es muy antiguo porque al inicio tenian toda la pinta de los STK convencionales, tal vez si esta dañado en la etapa del timer para el enganche del rele, los SVI mas recientes venian con ranuras en su empaque plastico para darle un aspecto mas "especializado" que los STK's



claro eso lo se, pero me referia a la pinta a la serigrafia, pero si estas seguro que sirve... solo es lo que me parecio. proba eso que te dije de la resistencia de 100hom que es una buena opcion para ver si actua el rele y sale audio


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 29, 2015)

Si eso es cierto, algunos de ellos traen un aspecto lavado en las letras y da a parecer que sea trucho, pero acaso muchopaco no habia cambiado este integrado, líneas atras me parecio leer eso...


----------



## edu32 (Abr 29, 2015)

claro, por apresurado yo te respondí como si fueses muchopaco , esperemos a que haga la prueba de la cual le comente.


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Abr 30, 2015)

Si el SVI. lo cambie por uno que compre de China. pero ahora no me salen los -14v. de la patilla 18 voy a ver que pasa

Te he subido la parte del diagrama que me dijiste


----------



## SKYFALL (May 2, 2015)

muchopaco4782 dijo:


> Si el SVI. lo cambie por uno que compre de China. pero ahora no me salen los -14v. de la patilla 18 voy a ver que pasa
> 
> Te he subido la parte del diagrama que me dijiste



Has la prueba que te sugirió edu32


----------



## muchopaco4782 (May 2, 2015)

Ahora el SVI no me da los -14v. algo pasa con los voltajes por que tampoco por la 1 me da ningún voltaje. Pero cuando daba los -14v. por el pin 18 tampoco actuaba el relay



edu32 un saludo a Argentina, tengo buenos amigos Argentinos aquí


----------



## edu32 (May 2, 2015)

bueno, a la pata 1 no le des importancia, no va conectada, solo fijate que este llegando señal de audio con el osciloscopio (si tenes) en la plata 13 y 16, tambien fijate si hay -15 o -18 (no recuerdo bien en este modelo) en la pata 7,  si esta la tension y no tenes osciloscopio puentea la pata 7 con 18 con una r de 100 hom (como ya te dije antes) y luego puentea las salidas del relay , antes de conectar los parlantes medi si no hay tesion a la salida, si la hay, esta dañado el svi si no hay tension conecta los parlantes y si sale audio, te paso un circuito para que reformes la etapa que esta dañada en el svi. 

tenes para entretenerte un rato... gracias por los saludos y suerte


----------



## muchopaco4782 (May 3, 2015)

Tengo para entretenerme, ya te contare


----------



## muchopaco4782 (May 9, 2015)

Después de hacer lo que me decíais he llegado a la conclusión de que el SVI me lo vendieron ya averiado, una cosa quiero comentaros el puente de diodos llega 45 AC voltios y sale +-45 voltios pero al pasar por los condensadores rectificadores ya sale con 62 voltios eso es normal ?


----------



## edu32 (May 9, 2015)

si es normal que se eleve  el voltaje, lastima lo del svi


----------



## josco (May 14, 2015)

los 2 SVI te hacen lo mismo?


----------



## SKYFALL (May 14, 2015)

muchopaco4782 dijo:


> Después de hacer lo que me decíais he llegado a la conclusión de que el SVI me lo vendieron ya averiado, una cosa quiero comentaros el puente de diodos llega 45 AC voltios y sale +-45 voltios pero al pasar por los condensadores rectificadores ya sale con 62 voltios eso es normal ?



Es normal, al rectificar y filtar voltaje AC este aumenta a razon de 1.41 veces (raiz cuadrada de 2)

Si llegaste a la conclusion que ambos SVI estan dañados, no te mates mas la cabeza con eso, reemplaza la etapa de salida por un amplificador discreto y lo implementas de acuerdo al voltaje de la fuente, le colocas tambien un protector de altavoces de los muchos que hay en el foro para que protegas todo a la salida.


----------

